# Is this true??



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I just heard today that it is illegal to drive in Flip Flops in Spain and if caught it carries €150 fine. 

Does anyone know if this is true??


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

natalieml said:


> I just heard today that it is illegal to drive in Flip Flops in Spain and if caught it carries €150 fine.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true??


It is in many countries. Why would anyone consider doing it? Driving with the wrong footwear is dangerous and irresponsible!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

But Seb they are so comfortable. Also I find driving in my high heels far more difficult and dangerous, I have much better grip on the sole on my flip flops that my high heels.




Seb* said:


> It is in many countries. Why would anyone consider doing it? Driving with the wrong footwear is dangerous and irresponsible!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

According to this article, although flipflops are not named specifically, the law says that you have to wear adequate footwear to be in control of your vehicle. So you could be fined if a GC stopped you and decided your flipflops were inadequate.

Las chanclas no son para conducir


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Some GC have stopped people for having shopping on their back seat. These sort of things seem to get more frequent nearer the end of the month.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi This went round last year that you must have backs on your shoes but saying that I have never heard of anybody being stopped or fined. I agree high heels are much more of a problem than flip flops.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

.... and that means that wearing no shoes at all is also illegal! How stupid can one get - surely that's the ultimate in 'feelability'?



I seem to recall that this was discussed to death about the same time last year.

Then, the consensus was that you had to wear footwear that had a strap at the back - so even strapless sandals are out.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes it's a summer offence ! Along with driving without a shirt or an arm hanging out the window !
You do get a 50% discount on the fine though. :rofl:
Anything without a heel is an offence. It's obviously ok to drive in a fixed neck collar ( seen yesterday ) or a broken left arm in a cast from wrist to shoulder set at 90º across his chest. & driving a manual car !


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> .... and that means that wearing no shoes at all is also illegal! How stupid can one get - surely that's the ultimate in 'feelability'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read Alcalainas link & click on the bottom ' whats best in footwear' link it also says strapless sandals , some types of workboots , etc ; are unacceptable. 
The requirement is 'with a heel ' so I'd argue till the cows come home that my bare foot has a heel.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> .... and that means that wearing no shoes at all is also illegal! How stupid can one get - surely that's the ultimate in 'feelability'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to always drive bare foot by taking my flip flops off cos, yes there was an occasion where one got wedged under the pedal

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

natalieml said:


> But Seb they are so comfortable. Also I find driving in my high heels far more difficult and dangerous, I have much better grip on the sole on my flip flops that my high heels.


You may think they are comfortable but I suspect the family of the person(s) you kill or maim through bad driving practise won't think much of you footware choice.

Keep a pair of lace up trainers in the car for crying out loud.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

It's simple common sense, flip flops or high heels are not a good choice for driving in.
Many summers ago I was hit by someone driving a Ford transit when I stopped at a zebra crossing. He was wearing flip flops and said sorry as his foot slipped out of the flip flop off the break! If I wasn't in front of him then he would have taken out the people crossing the road probably!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> You may think they are comfortable but I suspect the family of the person(s) you kill or maim through bad driving practise won't think much of you footware choice.
> 
> Keep a pair of lace up trainers in the car for crying out loud.


 But barefoot is better/safer/easier surely???


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like you and I are going to have to go shoe shopping Natalie......

Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

jojo said:


> But barefoot is better/safer/easier surely???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I think it might depend on a few things.
I don't drive one but automatics have a bigger brake pedal so that might make it a lot easier to go barefoot! (maybe)
I'm not sure offhand what the servo on most cars increases the pressure you apply to the pedal, I think it might be 3 to 1. But going from car to car it can be a bit different between models.
In an emergency situation pushing down very hard on a small break pedal I think might prove more difficult for some people. Shoes will help spread the load across the whole foot so IMHO giving more control over how hard you press the pedal and not going into a skid. There are still a good number of cars without anti-lock brakes etc!

Also what about when you ladies use moisturiser and creams and perhaps apply to your feet! that just might cause your foot slip off the brake if you had to try and stop quickly!

I have one pair of shoes I prefer to use when driving as they grip the best. Any shoes are ok but they never slip and don't slip when they get wet either!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Muddy said:


> I think it might depend on a few things.
> I don't drive one but automatics have a bigger brake pedal so that might make it a lot easier to go barefoot! (maybe)
> I'm not sure offhand what the servo on most cars increases the pressure you apply to the pedal, I think it might be 3 to 1. But going from car to car it can be a bit different between models.
> In an emergency situation pushing down very hard on a small break pedal I think might prove more difficult for some people. Shoes will help spread the load across the whole foot so IMHO giving more control over how hard you press the pedal and not going into a skid. There are still a good number of cars without anti-lock brakes etc!
> ...


Well I certainly dont want to get into an argument, but I found that being barefoot was fine. Obviously my pedals were compatible with my feet lol!!! Also, I found that my feet were less likely to slip, I've had that happen with wet shoes before, but never with my feet - I seem to have sticky soles and better treads that shoes - lol. My feet arent soft, silky things :tape: uke: 

However, back on topic flip flops and infact some slip-on shoes arent IMO particularly safe.

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Friend of ours was stopped yesterday in his open back truck and fined €200 for having an unsafe load. Even when he pointed out that his truck was empty the fine stayed. There are other laws about driving in Spain which should be heeded especially now that the police seem to think that motorists are fair game for raising funds (why I say now is hard for me to understand since that view has, I suspect, been around for many years). If you wear glases you must carry a spare pair in the car. If you are taking someone to emergency you must have a white cloth hanging out of the window. These are but two of an almost endless list.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> If you are taking someone to emergency you must have a white cloth hanging out of the window. These are but two of an almost endless list.


Well, not entirely true Thrax. If you want people* to give way to you* because you are rushing someone to hospital you're supposed to honk your horn,put on your lights an wave the white flag so that other drivers will recognise you as a private car going to the emergency room


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well I certainly dont want to get into an argument, but I found that being barefoot was fine. Obviously my pedals were compatible with my feet lol!!! Also, I found that my feet were less likely to slip, I've had that happen with wet shoes before, but never with my feet - I seem to have sticky soles and better treads that shoes - lol. My feet arent soft, silky things :tape: uke:
> 
> However, back on topic flip flops and infact some slip-on shoes arent IMO particularly safe.
> 
> Jo xxx


LOL Jo.


> Obviously my pedals were compatible with my feet


This should be included in the ITV perhaps lol


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I think driving barefoot is also illegal !!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

jojo said:


> But barefoot is better/safer/easier surely???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't know, perhaps a greater risk of breaking a bone if you have to hit the breaks, sweaty feet are slippy etc. Best to stick with common sense and wear shoes I think.

I seem to recall that driving barefoot may invalidate some policies, may be wrong.


----------



## Lydnem (Jun 3, 2012)

I heard that the fine was upto €300 and came in a few years ago. I believe it isnt flip flops per se, but shoes that do not have a back in them, so some womens shoes also are not legal. It is designed the stop people using footwear that would make it difficult in the event of an emergency or crash, so no shoes is also "illegal"


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Shoes or no shoes*

I'm sure it's no coincidence that all these interpretations that result in a fine seem to occur around the end of the month.


----------



## Sceptocrat (Jun 3, 2012)

Barefoot is dangerous for a number of reasons. From my own experiences, I know that I can't brake as hard barefoot, so that alone makes it a no-no. Plus in the event of an accident with glass splinters all over the place, how are you going to rush round and get someone out of the car if it's necessary?

Safe, sensible footwear are just common sense.


----------

